# Saitama (One Punch Man) vs Zebra (Toriko)



## Rookie7 (Jul 15, 2014)

"New" feat for Saitama:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Who will win?


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2014)

When was the new chapter released? 

Anyway, Idk if this has been calced yet but he's continent level via jumping from the moon but IIRC, Zebra is also continent level, so Idk.


----------



## Rookie7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> When was the new chapter release?


I found these scans today, so dunno if the chapter is already out honestly.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 15, 2014)

The chapter is technically out, just not translated yet.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> When was the new chapter released?
> 
> Anyway, Idk if this has been calced yet but he's continent level via jumping from the moon but IIRC, Zebra is also continent level, so Idk.


Pretty sure the highest calc for them is baseline country level.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Has Toriko's Horse King Hills feat been calced yet?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 15, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Pretty sure the highest calc for them is baseline country level.



Didn't you comment on the scatter kugi punch calc?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Didn't you comment on the scatter kugi punch calc?



There's still more to fix there.
Ergo, not usable unless it's fixed.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't make him bear his fangs.


----------



## Blue (Jul 15, 2014)

Saitama is practically a legit NLF

It's obvious he's limited severely by his shown feats

Anyway Zebra gets vaporized even without the NLF


----------



## Evil (Jul 16, 2014)

Considering that Boros claimed that his attack was going to wipe the planet, and Saitama completely overpowered, and obliterated it with air pressure from his punch- I would say Saitama would beat Zebra handily.

The thing is that Saitama is likely to have no upper limit to his strength, given this is a gag/fight manga, that seems to be a nod to Superman. Saitama is likely never to get serious against any opponent, and will be as strong as the story dictates.

Essentially, his power is limitless.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

Has Saitama's new feat been calced yet? 

OT: If Zebra isn't continent level, then he loses. Hard.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 16, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Has Saitama's new feat been calced yet?
> 
> OT: If Zebra is continent level, then he loses. Hard.



Haven't had much for the 4HK's that's continent level as of yet.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Haven't had much for the 4HK's that's continent level as of yet.



Typo.


----------



## Evil (Jul 16, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Has Saitama's new feat been calced yet?
> 
> OT: If Zebra is continent level, then he loses. Hard.



Well, Boros calls his move the planet buster and says that he'll wipe the planets surface out. The nearest to that I could think of was the meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs which was in the order of 1 million megaton explosion. But that's not wiping the surface completely. You'd need something an order of magnitude bigger.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2014)

Evil outside of Ktelegrams!


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

Evil said:


> Well, Boros calls his move the planet buster and says that he'll wipe the planets surface out. The nearest to that I could think of was the meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs which was in the order of 1 million megaton explosion. But that's not wiping the surface completely. You'd need something an order of magnitude bigger.



Chaos calced Saitama's last feat, so he'll probably do this one too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 16, 2014)

Blue said:


> *Saitama is practically a legit NLF*
> 
> It's obvious he's limited severely by his shown feats
> 
> Anyway Zebra gets vaporized even without the NLF



True.

Via Hype just so everyone knows.

Saitama is a casual planet buster, and faster then light.(Web comic)

Based on Pure Feats not sure where he stands.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 16, 2014)

Saitama currently wins this as he's continent level and mach 30,000 (or somewhere around there) I believe. Zebra's country level and mach 1,000.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 16, 2014)

In this case yea Saitama punches Zebra. This new feat is just lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

The redone version is a casual lifewiper it looks.
The only true superman in a world of heroes


----------



## blueblip (Jul 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The redone version is a casual lifewiper it looks.
> The only true superman in a world of heroes


But he still won't get any credit


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 17, 2014)

OPMan wins in one punch.


----------

